# Norwegian: innspill



## timtfj

Kan noen forklare for meg hva som _innspill _betyr?

Kontekst: Jeg beskrev til noen noe som de fant veldig interessant. Ved slutten av samtalen sa de "*Spennende innspill!*" om det.

Bokmålsordboka definisjonen skriver om fotball og er ikke til store hjelp. (Faktisk hjelper fotball meg veldig sjelden med noe.) Den gir også eksemplet "_komme med et nytt og fruktbart innspill i debatten_", men uten definisjon.

Jeg hører det som kanskje "_Great input!_" eller "_Exciting stuff!_" på engelsk, men dette er for det meste ei gjetning basert på Google Translate . . . Kan noen klarlegge?

Også, samtalen var mellom bare to personer, som betyr at engelsk "_input_" og "_contribution_" hører litt rare ut i denne kontekst.

Takk!


----------



## svoboda

Seeing as it's a conversation between 2 people, I'd probably translate it as "point of view".


----------



## timtfj

svoboda said:


> Seeing as it's a conversation between 2 people, I'd probably translate it as "point of view".


That definitely doesn't work in this case---the subject matter was some examples of mathematical curiosities. Which whatever else they are, aren't points of view!

What I could really do with is a general description of the kind of thing it usually means: what makes something an innspill?


----------



## svoboda

Aha, you never stated that the subject matter was mathematical.. I think your suggestion of great input/exciting stuff would word well. 


I believe innspill can be used for most types of feedback, or well introduced suggestions.. I think "proposal" or even "approach" might also be a good translation in this context.. An interesting approach/proposal.. would that work better?


----------



## timtfj

I think this is giving me an idea of the meaning even if I'm not sure how to translate it. 

My interest in pinning it down in English is that I'm learning Norwegian basically by harvesting vocabulary from conversations while learning the grammar from reference sources. If I have two or three equivalents that cover its range of meaning, I can confidently put it in a vocabulary list for memorising.

Maybe in this case I just need to ponder it for a bit until a suitable English phrase presents itself.

It sounds as though it basically means "_a specific contribution made by one person to a conversation or debate_": an approach, a piece of information, a suggestion, a topic, some item of interest . . . Does that sound as though it covers it?


----------



## Ben Jamin

timtfj said:


> Kan noen forklare for meg hva som _innspill _betyr?
> 
> Kontekst: Jeg beskrev til noen noe som de fant veldig interessant. Ved slutten av samtalen sa de "*Spennende innspill!*" om det.
> 
> Bokmålsordboka definisjonen skriver om fotball og er ikke til store hjelp. (Faktisk hjelper fotball meg veldig sjelden med noe.) Den gir også eksemplet "_komme med et nytt og fruktbart innspill i debatten_", men uten definisjon.
> 
> Jeg hører det som kanskje "_Great input!_" eller "_Exciting stuff!_" på engelsk, men dette er for det meste ei gjetning basert på Google Translate . . . Kan noen klarlegge?
> 
> Også, samtalen var mellom bare to personer, som betyr at engelsk "_input_" og "_contribution_" hører litt rare ut i denne kontekst.
> 
> Takk!



In this context I would translate it as "proposal".


----------



## basslop

Dette er et eksempel på hvordan språk endrer seg over tid. For en generasjon siden var innspill bare noe som skjedde i fotball og lignende. 

 Vær oppmerksom på "innspilling" som har å gjøre med å spille inn musikk eller film. Forresten, det kan jo ofte være kreative prosesser, så da går det an å si: "Det kom mange gode innspill under innspillingen".


----------



## timtfj

Ben Jamin said:


> In this context I would translate it as "proposal".



_Proposal_ can't work for this example, because of the subject matter---see my reply above about why "point of view" doesn't fit. We were talking about mathematical curiosities.

I understand the _innspill_ as probably being one of the following, but I'm not sure which the word would cover:



my describing how the system of checking one's arithmetic by "casting out the nines" works
my approach to understanding why it works
the entire mathematical topic of what happens when you add digits together.

I didn't propose anything though, and the maths wasn't opinion---it was just the maths, the way it is, with a few thoughts on it. I take the _spennende_ bit as referring to our enthusiasm for the subject.


----------



## timtfj

basslop said:


> Dette er et eksempel på hvordan språk endrer seg over tid. For en generasjon siden var innspill bare noe som skjedde i fotball og lignende.



Hva betyr det i fotball, da? NB: jeg kan engelsk og kanskje norsk, men ikke "fotbalsk".



basslop said:


> Vær oppmerksom på "innspilling" som har å gjøre med å spille inn musikk eller film. Forresten, det kan jo ofte være kreative prosesser, så da går det an å si: "Det kom mange gode innspill under innspillingen".



Takk---_innspilling_ er logisk og lett forståelig. Det går i lista min.


----------

